# Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals



## FlorianStangl (11. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wacken (3D): Drei Clips zur Kino-Doku des Metal-Festivals


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Juni 2014)

Schon wieder Wacken 0.o 
So langsam aber sicher kennt doch jeder, der sich ein wenig für interessiert das Event auswendig, nach 2 Filmen und dauerpräsenz, selbst in großen Medien. Mich hat Wacken nicht so sehr begeistert, alles ne Nummer zu groß, zu teuer. Ich bin lieber auf dem summer breeze. Is zwar über die Jahre auch gewachsen, aber ich krieg jetzt im Juni oder Juli noch bequem karten, und es ist weniger ein Volksfest als tatsächlich noch ein Musik event.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Schon wieder Wacken 0.o
> So langsam aber sicher kennt doch jeder, der sich ein wenig für interessiert das Event auswendig, nach 2 Filmen und dauerpräsenz, selbst in großen Medien. Mich hat Wacken nicht so sehr begeistert, alles ne Nummer zu groß, zu teuer. Ich bin lieber auf dem summer breeze. Is zwar über die Jahre auch gewachsen, aber ich krieg jetzt im Juni oder Juli noch bequem karten, und es ist weniger ein Volksfest als tatsächlich noch ein Musik event.



Summerbreeze war mir 2010 dann zu groß  . Da war ich von den Menschenmassen und Leuten zu sehr genervt.

An Wackendokus braucht man eigentlich nur Full Metal Village; was sonstige Metal-Dokus angeht ist auch nur Thrash-Altenessen und Headbangers Journey brauchbar, wobei letzteres doch recht oberflächlich teils seltsam ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juni 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Summerbreeze war mir 2010 dann zu groß  . Da war ich von den Menschenmassen und Leuten zu sehr genervt.
> 
> An Wackendokus braucht man eigentlich nur Full Metal Village; was sonstige Metal-Dokus angeht ist auch nur Thrash-Altenessen und Headbangers Journey brauchbar, wobei letzteres doch recht oberflächlich teils seltsam ist.



joa, das Breeze ist auch massiv gewachsen und da gibts inzwischen auch viel, dass nervt. Wir gehen halt trotzdem hin, da wir das Ding seit 11 Jahren besuchen und man da halt immer wieder ein paar Leute trifft, die man sonst das ganze Jahr nicht sieht. Aber im Vergleich zu Wacken ist das Ding immernoch gemütlich, trotz 40k Besucher 

Da geb ich dir recht, Full Metal Village reicht völlig. Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt worden. Die Sam Dunn Filme sind sehr amerikanisch und oberflächlich. Aber der hat da irgendwie nen angenhemen Zugang zu. Ich fand die Maiden Doku Flight 666 auch nicht schlecht. Diese Serie hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Briareos (13. Juni 2014)

Für ein würdiges Billing zum 25. Geburtstag hat's nicht gereicht (trotz abermals gestiegener Ticketpreise), aber für eine 3D-Kino-Doku? Okay ...

BtW:
Ich war sehr vom Rock Harz letztes Jahr angetan. 12k Besucher, 2 Bühnen, keine Überschneidungen ... dazu noch eine schöne Location, tolles Wetter und nette Leute. Und meine Frau kommt immer noch nicht darüber hinweg, wie sauber die Dixies dort waren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juni 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Für ein würdiges Billing zum 25. Geburtstag hat's nicht gereicht (trotz abermals gestiegener Ticketpreise), aber für eine 3D-Kino-Doku? Okay ...
> 
> BtW:
> Ich war sehr vom Rock Harz letztes Jahr angetan. 12k Besucher, 2 Bühnen, keine Überschneidungen ... dazu noch eine schöne Location, tolles Wetter und nette Leute. Und meine Frau kommt immer noch darüber hinweg wie sauber die Dixies dort waren.



Aufs Rock Harz wollte ich auch schon länger mal. Liegt halt zeitlich für mich eher ungünstig, weswegen das bisher nie geklappt hat.


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich ärger mich, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht fürs Party San Urlaub bekommen habe. Da bleibt diesen Festival Sommer nur das In Flammen Open Air.

Dafür gibts dieses Jahr wieder nen schönen Konzert Herbst mit Bolt Thrower im September und im Dezember At the Gates mit neuem Album + Tour.


----------

